# Win 7 Media Center plugins



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been playing with Media Center in Win 7 lately and wondered what MUST HAVE plugins people are using? Anythin you can't live without or is very cool?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Never used it.
VLC, Playon, and WD-TV Live are my mainstays.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

not a must have but definately a nice enhancement

http://www.mediabrowser.tv/


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

secondrun.tv, and hulu desktop integrated into media center are nice apps to have. if you have a netflix subscription, the built-in netflix app is awesome. you can now get streaming HD on the PC. Also there is a built-in XM radio app that can be used w/ your XM online subscription; I use that one quite a bit. 

I highly recommend some type of TV tuner if you don't have one already, and some type of DVD ripping software. That really completes the media center experience. 


thegreenbutton.com is the go-to forum for media center related topics.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

brant said:


> secondrun.tv, and hulu desktop integrated into media center are nice apps to have. if you have a netflix subscription, the built-in netflix app is awesome. you can now get streaming HD on the PC. Also there is a built-in XM radio app that can be used w/ your XM online subscription; I use that one quite a bit.
> 
> I highly recommend some type of TV tuner if you don't have one already, and some type of DVD ripping software. That really completes the media center experience.
> 
> thegreenbutton.com is the go-to forum for media center related topics.


www.slysoft.com for dvd software.

TV Tuner is not a major thing here since have DirectV DVR's in place and OTA reception is not worth the cost of the tuner card


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> not a must have but definately a nice enhancement
> 
> http://www.mediabrowser.tv/


I agree. Very nice.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out this site...

http://www.hack7mc.com/

Lots of great tools and plugins available. One of my favorites is My Channels. Really simple addon, but make browsing your guide so much easier...

Also, check out this feature that hack7mc did... Top 10 Plugins for the Summer


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

awesome. thanks all.


----------

